# B&W Film Photography - a Beginner's Primer



## terri

A series of articles designed for the beginner, by Torus34. 

Follow the links below to select the article that is most pertinent to you. 

Part One: B&W Film Photography

Part Two: Shutter Speeds, Lens Openings and Depth of Field

Part Three: Film Development

Part Four: Contact Printing

Part Five: Enlarging

Part Six: Developing a System

Part Seven: Using Filters


Enjoy the series!


----------



## terri

These seven articles now complete the series!       

Although this series is specifically for beginner's B&W photography, some of the information contained within can be applied to digital photography, as well. 

The 'cookbook' style is easy to read and Torus34 is always available to answer specific questions for any of you!


----------

